# Splice box sizing question



## rdel6915 (May 2, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a bit of a challenge with a 200Amp 2 family dwelling service upgrade. the meter bank provided by the power company is 24in wide and I only have 20" of usable space so I have to install two single 100A meters and a nema 3R trough above the meters. (200A - (3) Aluminum 4/0 conductors into the trough, bugging in (6) #2 conductors going out to the line side of each 100 Amp meter enclosures via a close nipple.

I am having trouble understanding what size enclosure to use above the meters between the 200A service entrance. 

It will more than likely need to be in PVC pipe as I have to penetrate the soffet. Power company will not allow the Service Entrance cable to run along the facia over a covered porch.

Appreciaite the asisstance.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

rdel6915 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a bit of a challenge with a 200Amp 2 family dwelling service upgrade. the meter bank provided by the power company is 24in wide and I only have 20" of usable space so I have to install two single 100A meters and a nema 3R trough above the meters. (200A - (3) Aluminum 4/0 conductors into the trough, bugging in (6) #2 conductors going out to the line side of each 100 Amp meter enclosures via a close nipple.
> 
> ...


Can you use a 2 gang meter socket.?


----------



## rdel6915 (May 2, 2011)

I called the local electrical supply and square D makes one but its $300.00. 

I havent been able to find a vertical 2 meter residential enclosure. Local power company only supplies horizontal.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

rdel6915 said:


> I called the local electrical supply and square D makes one but its $300.00.
> 
> I havent been able to find a vertical 2 meter residential enclosure. Local power company only supplies horizontal.


That is something that the HO is going to have to pay for..


BTW Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## rdel6915 (May 2, 2011)

but if i were to use an enclosure and bug it in, what would be the appropriate size?


----------

